# SoCal Dock Diving Event



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

For those in the Southern California area interested in dock diving, there is a Splash Dogs event coming up in Murrieta, California on October 4 and 5. Here is a link for information.

Splash Dogs - Country Kennels Dawg Waterpark 2014 Registration


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Will be there for sure! Taking photos and competing with my girl. We need to get a cheering section going for my dog haha. Tryin to get that 18 foot mark in competition. Seen it a few times in practice, but her official best is 17' 3"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow this place is pretty far from LA, and I can't make it during the week (due to work). Can we all meet up on a weekend instead of a weekday?


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> For those in the Southern California area interested in dock diving, there is a Splash Dogs event coming up in Murrieta, California on October 4 and 5. Here is a link for information.
> 
> Splash Dogs - Country Kennels Dawg Waterpark 2014 Registration


I see the dates on your link, and I can't make it this weekend


----------

